# Bianchi FG lite



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

Is anyone riding an 06 FG lite if so any comments on the bike and or pics. I'm thinking of buying the frame set and I've got a few others up in the air like the Pinarello F4:13 or Cervelo R3. Its a dang tough choice and a lot of money.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I have the full aluminum FGLite in Diluca's protour leader liquigas white paint scheme. It's hot! It's light, 15.98lbs, and plenty stiff. Glad I bought it. I am also more confident in quality concerns than I would be owning a Cervelo.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*Fg Lite*



mtbbmet said:


> I have the full aluminum FGLite in Diluca's protour leader liquigas white paint scheme. It's hot! It's light, 15.98lbs, and plenty stiff. Glad I bought it. I am also more confident in quality concerns than I would be owning a Cervelo.



Any PICS? of your bike I'd love to have the white, but I can't find it. I'm also looking into Pinarello f4:13 or the Paris Carbon so many choices! I want them all!


----------

